
New Ceres Images Show Bright Craters - based2
http://dawn.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news-detail.html?id=6423
======
brudgers
_Ceres ( /ˈsɪəriːz/;[17] minor-planet designation: 1 Ceres) is the largest
object in the asteroid belt that lies between the orbits of Mars and Jupiter.
Its diameter is approximately 945 kilometers (587 miles),[6] making it the
largest of the minor planets within the orbit of Neptune. The thirty-third-
largest known body in the Solar System, it is the only one identified orbiting
entirely within the orbit of Neptune that is a dwarf planet.[18] Composed of
rock and ice, Ceres is estimated to comprise approximately one third of the
mass of the entire asteroid belt. Ceres is the only object in the asteroid
belt known to be rounded by its own gravity. From Earth, the apparent
magnitude of Ceres ranges from 6.7 to 9.3, and hence even at its brightest, it
is too dim to be seen with the naked eye, except under extremely dark skies._

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ceres_(dwarf_planet)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ceres_\(dwarf_planet\))

